# Honest Kitchen Base Mix



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

I am using the HK base mix with the raw feeding. I also add Dr Dobias Omega 3. Is it enough to complete the necessary nutrition for my 3.5 year old female? TIA.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

:bump:

I don't know but believe so. Are you feeding organs and bone too or just muscle meat?


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

ausdland said:


> :bump:
> 
> I don't know but believe so. Are you feeding organs and bone too or just muscle meat?


 Yes I feed meat/chix with bone and 2 to 3 times a week, add organs.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

I think that HK base mix is meant to be fed with muscle meat/fat only? If it has synthetic calcium, your dog might be getting too much? I've never fed the base mix so I'm no help. Bumped as I was hoping someone who feeds the base mix would advise.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

@AUSland Thanx


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Chicken is mostly bone. Talk to the folks at THK about that. That's a lot of calcium. They can run the calculation by their nutritionist. Just call them!

They told me a bit of bone is okay -- but I was talking to them about Primal Grinds with max 10% bone. Your chicken is much higher.

It's meant to be fed with _meat_ -- muscle alone (like hamburger, ground turkey or deboned chicken), but muscle with _a little _(10%) organ is probably much better, esp. if you can get a good mix of organs. As the box says, you need to be feeding meat with EVERY meal -- not 3x week -- every time you feed THK, add some meat per the ratio on the back of the box, to create a complete meal. Don't feed THK alone, even a few days a week. (I'm not sure from your post if that's what you meant, but it sounds like you only give meat 3 days a week, so I wanted to clarify that if you feed THK 7 days a week, there should be an appropriate amount of protein 7 days a week.)

I add fish oil to it too. So did the rep I talk to at THK who fed it. Oddly, Dr. Harvey's similar base mix recommends that on the label. I don't know why THK doesn't.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

@Magwart Thanks for your reply.

What I meant was: I feed a large super meaty organic chicken thigh with every meal. Then 3X a week or maybe more, I add some ground up red meat and organs depending on the size of the chicken.

I called THK. she said she didn't think that would be a problem, but if I was worried, use the thighs every other day and muscle meat the rest of the days.

Foe some reason, I am a little leary of ground meats thinking about bacteria in the butchers grinder. But I guess it's not a problem.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

You can chop up your own meat (or even grind your own). Slices, chunks or even hunks are as good nutritionally as ground (ground is just easier to measure).


----------

